# Possible to perhaps dry in one of these?



## anDro (Apr 2, 2007)

To reduce the risk of smell indoors, is it possible to dry in an outdoor gazeebo/tent?

Looks to be like there would be plenty of ventilation, but would it get to humid?

It would sure as hell keep insects and animals out.

*Example:*


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 3, 2007)

depends on where you live on humidity.  If it's outside...  you could always dehumidify easy though.


----------

